# CPT help:  Central line placement



## Petisa

*Procedure reads:*  Placement of left subclavian Cordis catheter with insertion of triple-lumen catheter through the Cordis catheter.

The doctor noted it as a "central line placement".  Any clue on what the CPT might be?  I was thinking 32553 but then I thought not because it's for radiation therapy and the pt did not have that.

Help please


----------



## Jane F. Elliott CPC CPMA

use cpt 36556 plmt of non-tunneled cvp cath over age 5.


----------



## Petisa

*Thank you!*

Thank you so much!


----------

